# Intermittent Shifting Problems with '01.5 B5 S4



## jtmorr01 (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello, all. Thanks for looking. I have a 2001.5 B5 S4 and am experiencing intermittent shifting problems.

After driving her only 50 or so miles in the last 2 months, I drove her to work two days ago. After only 2 miles of driving, I started experiencing difficult shifting through the gears. Really had to jam it in. After another couple of miles, I couldn't get into any gears without turning the engine off. That worked a few times, then I couldn't get her in gear at all, engine off or on.

I let it sit for a few minutes, started her up, and she shifted perfectly. Since then, the problem continues to come and go. The clutch feels normal 99% of the time, but on rare occasions acts like it's engaging when the pedal is to the floor.

My mechanic thinks the pressure plate may be going bad, but said it could be the slave cylinder. Any thoughts on what could be going on? Much appreciated!


----------

